# Drum Rig???



## Guest (Aug 28, 2003)

i normally use a fish finder rig and circle hook for drum. just wondering are there any other setups you all prefer other than that for fall drum? thanks and tight lines.....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Yeap,I use a fishfinder (snapswivel),a leader about 3 inches in length of 100,with two nail knots one used as snell(found this quicker than snelling and just as strong).. I use both J's and circles,depending on situation..


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

If DD says it is a strong knot, it must be. He is the official knot tester.


----------



## master baiter (Aug 8, 2003)

dd


is the nail knot you use the same as the uni-knot


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

master baiter said:


> *dd
> 
> 
> is the nail knot you use the same as the uni-knot *


 No,MB,I've tried snelling with a uni before,it *can* slip..A nail is the line running through the loops,not around them,easier to show than to type... Thanks Wilber,I *have tested* this one for many yr now,and believe me,it's a winner.. Oh,and quick too,can (even with my "ole eyes") snell one quicker with the nail than anyone I've seen so far using a regular snell..


----------



## master baiter (Aug 8, 2003)

dd



sorry to keep pestering. does the tag end go through the eye of the hook? i tie the snell now but could always switch to something easier


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Kenny ...show Cdog when he stops by how to tie that knot..I think I know how....BUT.....theR


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Th R, I been meaning to ask him to show it to me but I forgot this time.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

master baiter said:


> *dd
> 
> 
> 
> sorry to keep pestering. does the tag end go through the eye of the hook? i tie the snell now but could always switch to something easier *


 Ah,you ain't pestering me,MB,I don't mind showing knots to folks that want to learn them,but have a difficult time typing out how. I'll givit a try.. 
1 line through hook 
2 lay your finger or nail knot tool parallel with hook shank
3 wrap around finger and hook shank 4 times
4 take tag end and run though the wraps you have made
5 slowly tighten from tag end and pull end above eye of hook as well,not too tight yet
6 chincher down while securing hook and pulling on just the end above eye of hook..
That's the best I can do on a keyboard maybe someday you'll come down south and I can show you..
Cdog,the "condition" Jody said you were in this morning,I'm surprised you can type........
BTW,thanks for the bag of fresh tuna,I'll put it to goooood use,yum yum.....


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

> Cdog,the "condition" Jody said you were in this morning,I'm surprised you can type


Yep, my head still hurts. Didya get th "package"? Hope yall enjoy it. 

BTW when you loop th line around your finger do ya leave it loose so you can get th tag end through?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

You type a lot quicker than I can edit...


----------



## master baiter (Aug 8, 2003)

dd


good knot!


tied it several times and it really cinches up good and tight.
another knot to add to my arsenal.

dont know why but i have always been sort of a knot fanatic.
used to even go to the trouble of attaching a barbell weight to test the main lines breaking strength.

ive caught many a big drum with a hook from some unlucky fishermans rig still in its mouth. well, maybe not many but 2 anyway.

thanks.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

master baiter said:


> *dd
> 
> 
> good knot!
> ...


 *Can't believe ya got that on the first try with my lousy typing....*  
Only caught one with a circle and rig still in his mouth,5 tagged ones though..


----------



## master baiter (Aug 8, 2003)

only 1 tagged drum have i ever caught. the amazing thing about it was that the fish had no tail. i suspect that the fish lost his tail in a net but still could not figure out how it got to be so old with no tail. it was not a fresh injury to the fish you could tell. when i hooked him he felt a little sharkey but fought hard on the surface with what he had to work with.

hes still out there swimming i suppose.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*NO TAIL?????????* :jawdrop: I know this is kind of a long shot to say the least,was that fish caught on obx????? Where??? Who tagged the fish?????
The reason I am asking this is one of my friends caught a "notailed" fish several yr ago on Avon Pier.. 90% of the fish caught on Avon are tagged,either by me or two or three others that I know. Am always interested in where when and why's of taggin. A "notailed" fish is kind of rare,that's why I'm thinking it's the same one.. Interesting..(at least to me anyway.. )


----------



## master baiter (Aug 8, 2003)

dd


well i kind of hate to give up too many of what i thought were my secrets but it sounds like you know them anyway. i caught the fish in 2000 from the surf. my wife and i were staying in a now gone hotel in avon called the ca
staways. man i miss that place, it was so convenient for us. we can only go twice a year. 

anyway there was a slough right in front of the hotel and i mean it was deep. during the day my wife, her sister, my kids, and my pop kept me busy baiting them up and tossing them out catching the usual bottom fare. long ago i acquired the nickname masterbaiter and it stuck.

to get back to the story- i usually go for big boy from about 2:00am until 7:00 or so. hooked this fish right in front of the hotel about 4:00. no one there but me. real good wind off the ocean in my face, good and cold, cloudy nite. no lights with me of any kind. fish released unharmed. i got plenty wet though, but it took me a couple of hours to feel it.

dont know who tagged just know it was a tagged fish. maybe i ought to start tagging. this story between us sounds pretty interesting.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

MB,check your PM...


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

*I caught a tail-less Flounder* 

2 years ago, in NJ.

It was about 15", and seemed healthy and active.

I sent him on his way with an admonition to "sin no more."

It was a cleanly healed, old wound.

At first, I thought something might have bit it off, but after further thought, I suspect a propeller was the culprit.


----------

